# Wild camping



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

[align=justify]
Is there such a thing as a list of wild camping sites in Scotland? I suppose if there was a list, the sites wouldn't be 'wild' but I thought I'd ask. Presumably you can pull up at a scenic spot and just 'do it' taking account of local laws against such a thing. That's another question, how do you find out aboul local laws/opinions/mores on the subject of wild camping... am I being too careful? :roll:


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Just go and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Apparently attitudes in Scotland have become far more positive recently. Speaking to a Scot last week and he says it's becoming quite common to find Aires (in all but name) in many Scottish towns and villages, where a section of car park is designated for motorhome stopovers. Many of them even have hook-ups plus fresh water and disposal points.

Otherwise (according to him) you can wild camp almost anywhere if you use a bit of common sense and make sure you are inconveniencing no-one . . . and of course, leave no trace that you have been there. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

EXCEPT in passing places on single track roads! Has been known near us. Guaranteed to get a frown at the least from locals. Don't even think of lunch there either  

Dick


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

There is a website called wildcamping and a club that have a database of wild camping sites for members.

As has been said Scotland is now more relaxed and allows wild camping in sensible spots.

BUT Please Please LEAVE NO TRACE and DO NOT DUMP GREY WATER.

Bad manners will spoil it for everyone.

I am sure you are responsible. Enjoy


----------



## pgjohnso (Jan 8, 2009)

I can recommend Fidden Farm on the Isle of Mull - its a few years since we last stayed but its a superb location.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

One of the best locations for wilding in UK.

PM sent, please enjoy.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Zebedee

As a Scot I have to say that I have never come across towns with parking and hook-up. Maybe I need to get out more. Did the person you spoke with give any names of towns?

On the wider point re wild camping provided you follow good practice then the highlands in particular offer many great spots.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Speaking to a Scot last week and he says it's becoming quite common to find Aires (in all but name) in many Scottish towns and villages, where a section of car park is designated for motorhome stopovers. Many of them even have hook-ups plus fresh water and disposal points.


Like others I am intrigued by this comment as travelling around Scotland I have never actually come across anything such as this.

Now and again I have seen one or two dedicated parking spaces e.g. Ft William.

ZEBEDEE Do spill the beans on this please...... :?: :?:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't spill any beans I'm afraid.

The chap was a caravanner parked next to us on the campsite, and was very interested in our van because he plans to convert to a small motorhome when he and his wife retire next year.

So we got talking (as you do) and I only repeated what he said. He didn't tell me which part of Scotland he was from, so can't shed any light there either.

Very nice chap - but tight, like they all are! :roll: I was hoping for a single malt after giving them a conducted tour of our van! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Tight you say Zebedee, tight  
Tis you that will not spill the beans :wink: :wink: 
Never tight, might even be slack as in Alice or could that be Florence :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyway I only wanted to find out where the hookup was so that I could run a cable from home to save on my bills :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Shush it’s Seamus’ place :lol: I wonder how the old bugger is, anyone know? 

Dick


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

"Very nice chap - but tight, like they all are!"that should go down well.the comment not the malt.  :roll: :lol: jim m


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Plenty of places to wild camp around the lochs etc

Leave them as you find them

Unspoilt and no one seems to mind

aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Shush it's Seamus' place :lol: I wonder how the old bugger is, anyone know?
> 
> Dick


Yes where is he??

I always enjoyed his posts it was his take on life

Like it or leave it

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think Seamus is on wildcamping.co.uk now. I've seen his odd post but not as many as on here. Apparently he's living together in a tent on Orkney with Hobbyfan!


----------

